# Toot-less 2002



## Ethirty (May 11, 2010)

Aloha,

The horn on my 1972 2002 stopped working. At first I thought it was the button/switch, but after a buddy rapped the horn relay with a screwdriver handle it worked for about 2 toots. Then nothing again. Must be the relay huh?

I tried Euro Depot / no relay avail. no OEM parts available any more (( does anybody know where I could find one?? Or a work-around??

Thanks in advance 
eThirty


----------



## kiva667 (Mar 30, 2011)

I would think that La Jolla Independent Parts Finder in CA (858-488-1555) has those horn relays available but beware, you may have another issue too. I never did get the horn to work on my '72 2002 despite replacing relay, switch, and so forth.


----------



## St.Louis M3 (Jan 15, 2009)

I took my old one into the BMW dealer and they looked up the number and ordered one for me a couple years ago. Exact same thing. Can't remember the cost but it was under $25.


----------

